# Brake fluid capacity?



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone know the capacity of brake fluid for a NAR 2019 Tiguan SEL-P R Line with 4Motion? Naturally not in the manual and didn’t see it in the warranty and maintenance pamphlet. Also any brand recommendations?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

If you are concerned with only the amount needed for flushing only, the Service maintenance documentation says:









But, if you're properly bleeding, you supposed to extract all in the reservoir that you can reach (they say do not remove the mesh screen), add fresh and then start pressure bleeding, so you'll end up using more than what is above.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]jonese [/mention]thank you! I had a feeling you’d come through. Much appreciated!

Outside of OEM, any brand recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep, not much changed about the braking system in VW for many years. That is, 1L capacity for an automatic car and 1.1L with a manual transmission. First change after first 3 years and then every 2 years regardless of mileage.
I wrote DYI for my CC. You can use that for Tiguan(all generations), CC, GTI, GLI MK6, MK7 etc
I actually buy OEM brake fluid because its price is the same as a quality aftermarket brake fluid. Most OEM brake fluids is just repackaged Pentosin brand brake fluid, just FYI.

(2) VW CC Brake and Clutch Bleeding maintenance DYI | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------

